# winter solstice



## infinite sadness

You indicate winter solstice on 21st december.
I instead knew that it is on 22nd.


----------



## sokol

You mean in WordReference calendars?

Astronomically winter solstice either is on 21st or 22nd of december; this year however it happens indeed on 21st. 2007 it was on 22nd.


----------



## infinite sadness

Yes.

I thought that it was on 22nd of december of every year. Ok, now I understood.


----------



## Xiroi

But Nochebuena is always on the 24th... and by some reason the WR Calendar says it's on the 25th. If someone gets home for dinner with his family one day too late it'll be your fault.


----------



## infinite sadness

Forse la ragione è che la nochebuena non è riferita al dinner ma si fa dopo le ore 24,00 del giorno 24, il che significa che siamo già nel giorno 25.


----------



## Xiroi

I don't speak Italian so I'm not sure if I understand what you say. Anyway Nochebuena is Christmas Eve so it can't possibly be on the 25th, it's the 24th. It doesn't start after midnight of the 24th (meaning the night from the 24th to the 25th) as that's the 25th and that's Christmas Day (even if still at night). We also say Nochevieja to the 21st even if the celebrations start at midnight, we mean the 31st.


----------



## infinite sadness

I seemed that the explanation showed by WR calendar said that "nochebuena" goes from 03,00 AM to 07,00 AM


----------



## Xiroi

Oh really, I missed that part. Besides, why 3 AM, isn't that odd? Anyway, no, in Spain we have a big family dinner on Nochebuena and we certainly don't start at 3 AM of the 25th! It's simple, Christmas (Navidad), the 25th. Christmas Eve (Nochebuena) the 24th


----------



## fenixpollo

Each event on the WordReference calendar was created by a particular user, and my understanding is that the event is adjusted for that user's time zone. If your time zone is later than the time zone stated in the event, then the event will appear to you to take place later than it really is.  In other words, to the forero that created the event, the solstice ends on the 21st; but when it's the end of the 21st for them, it's already the 22nd for you.  The forum software adjusts your time zone, but not the start/end time of the calendar events.


----------



## Xiroi

I see what you mean, thanks for the explanation. As for Nochebuena, which is always on the 24th, there's no time frame in the day for the celebration (4 hours), it's the name of the whole day, so if I see both Christmas and Christmas Eve on the 25th on your Calendar, something doesn't seem to be right. It's not the end of the world, anyway but maybe using a well known time reference (like GMT) would be more practical. 

(Christmas Chicken Invaders.... hehe I haven't played that for ages!)


----------

